# Basic stamp software



## بن حميد المري (9 فبراير 2008)

بيسك ستامب عباره عن مايكروكنترولير يستخدم في الربوتات للتحكم بها.
واستخدامه اسهل من ال Plc كنترولير

وشكرا وللاستفتار اكثر للطريقه استخدامه الرجاء اعلامي


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (9 فبراير 2008)

*جزاك الله كل خير*

ماشاء الله تبارك الله, جزاك الله كل خير, ونتمنى المزيد منك دائماً


----------



## محمد تحسين الشاعر (28 فبراير 2008)

مشكووور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس أبوطالب (13 فبراير 2012)

مشكورين وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## م.مؤمن الديراوي (13 فبراير 2012)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك وأكثر من أمثالك 
مع تحياتي م.مؤمن الديراوي


----------



## architecture101 (13 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

